

Ask HN: Anyone looking to hire a UI designer in San Francisco? - peng

Hey all,<p>I'm new the Bay Area, but I've been in California for nearly 15 years. I moved down here to look for work in the information architecture/interface design area.<p>I'm pretty good with Photoshop, but I prefer wire-framing with CSS3. Doing design iterations in Sass is much, much quicker than messing with unwieldy PSD files. I cringe at the term 'slicing' because it's such an inefficient use of developer time. I'm not even going to go into how useful Git is for keeping track of UI changes.<p>Of course, icons, typography, and heavy graphical work is far better suited to Photoshop.<p>As far as technical stuff, I write HTML5 and Sass in Vim. I try to make designs look as good as possible in Webkit-based browsers, and only after preliminary designs are done do I think about IE. I'm a fan of the graceful degradation school of thought.<p>I know a know a bit of Javascript and Ruby, knowledge retained from when I attempted to get into programming.<p>Esoteric templating languages are not a problem. I've worked with startups that used Rails/Haml, Django, and web.py. It's all HTML after all.<p>My portfolio: http://nylira.com<p>My resume: http://nylira.com/p/cv<p>Email: peng at nylira dot com
======
childoftv
Come to one of our "UX eye for the developer guy" events...we have a whole set
of people announce UX jobs each month and you can meet them:
<http://www.meetup.com/sfbayux/calendar/14488927/>

~~~
jsarch
Thanks for the notice and posting the link. In my opinion, the one critical
piece often overlooked is the UX/UI component. If you know of similar events
on the East coast, please let me know.

------
peng
Portfolio: <http://nylira.com>

A few sites:

<http://riotactguild.com>

<http://nylira.com/p/2009>

<http://nylira.com/p/slashdot>

Resume: <http://nylira.com/p/cv>

------
hankrearden
try <http://www.airbnb.com/jobs>

------
jbverschoor
Sent you an email, peng

